

Most Autistic People Have Normal Brain Anatomy - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2014/10/25/autistic-people-normal-brain-anatomy/

======
jasode
The penultimate sentences at the bottom of the article should be at the top.
(But then again, if they were at the top, people might skip reading the rest
of the article.):

 _> It’s important to remember, however, that this paper only considered brain
anatomy. It doesn’t contradict studies looking at brain function, nor does it
relate to microanatomy or neuropathology (i.e. microscope work.)_

The less provocative title would have had a more qualified adjective such as
"Most Autistic People Have Normal Macro-scale Brain Anatomy"

The article was talking about "gross anatomy" by comparing sizes of MRI scans.
There can still be other microscopic brain differences that MRI can't show
such as _brain wiring_. The following TED has some visuals to illustrate it.
(I don't think the speaker from MIT did the best job explaining it but his
graphics are interesting.)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/sebastian_seung](http://www.ted.com/talks/sebastian_seung)

~~~
saalweachter
I think the more important line _is_ at the top.

> ... they included structural MRI scans from 539 people diagnosed with _high-
> functioning_ autism spectrum disorder (ASD) and 573 controls ...

Why did the study not include individuals across the autism spectrum?

~~~
Spooky23
That's a good question -- i would ask whether a "high functioning" person is
really afflicted with the same physical symptoms as someone with a profoundly
disabling autism disorder?

Until recently, these folks would not have been diagnosed with the same
disease.

------
pXMzR2A
What is a "normal" brain anatomy?

------
pher
Looking at two motherboard cross sections looking for differences in
architecture and performance is a fools errand, and the same goes for your
brain. We can glean some information, but it shouldn't have to be said that
form is not always a direct match to function.

------
seanflyon
Autism is a diagnosis. It might be one disease, it might be 10 different
diseases.

------
wfjackson
Then perhaps it's gut bacteria causing it?

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/gut-bacteria-
may-p...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/gut-bacteria-may-play-a-
role-in-autism/)

Causative factors for anorexia and bulimia were found in gut bacteria.

[http://www.neomatica.com/2014/10/08/molecular-origins-
eating...](http://www.neomatica.com/2014/10/08/molecular-origins-eating-
disorders-found-gut-microbe/)

------
dennistablo
Autism is a BS disease. That should be pretty clear by now. Just like "gluten
allergies".

~~~
lukifer
The disease model of psychology is fundamentally flawed from the gate. So
there's that.

But fuck you right in the eye for making assumptions about other people's
health decisions. Are there people jumping on a trendy gluten bandwagon for no
reason? Sure. But the countless first-hand reports of those who had joint pain
go away, or reduced sinus problems, or improved acne, or eliminated irritable
bowel syndrome: clearly that must all be psycho-somatic, right?

Maybe other people know more about their own bodies (and minds) than you do,
and if they're wrong (or mindlessly following what's hip), that's their
prerogative.

~~~
lukifer
Apologies. That struck a nerve.

